# HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reclosed :O )



## Kratos Aurion

screw the old thread, bah.

Yes. Fake Pokeymans. I can make them too, see? And because I am such a wonderfully nice person I am willing, at least for a little while, to draw fake pokeymans for you. AREN'T I SUCH A SELFLESS PHILANTHROPIST.

Actually this is just another sorry plea for attention that I'm not going to get but whatever!

I hate posting images directly into threads because it means bandwidth and slowness ++ but, I dunno, maybe that was part of why people ignored me before. The pretty pictures were not _immediately apparent_. Is this better, you lazy bums? >| So. Ezamplez. Which several of you have probably seen before but I don't care. I apologize for the white fuzzies around some of the outlines that will appear to those of you using dark forum styles; these *still* aren't cleaning up as nicely as I'd like. I'm working on it. (If only my tablet wasn't made of 57 different varieties of fail and 31 flavors of suck...)

---Ezamplez---







Bossorna, the final stage of one region's Grass starter line and the most awesome hallucinogenic tree cow you will ever meet. And not just because it's probably the only hallucinogenic tree cow you will ever meet.







Burungin, werehyena final stage of the Crocoal line (see below). His mask. It is god. Don't deny it.








Osgrave, the final stage of the Spraylet evolution line (see below or in ASB). Yes, you have probably seen the entire Spraylet line before, but maybe not these revamped versions with reduced amounts of fail. Anyway, pretty birdy.








Jackravage, an alternate evo for Buneary (male only). Everyone on deviantART loves it and I'm not exactly sure why, but okay!








Ramfere, alternate evo for Flaaffy. Will probably end up being Electric/Dark, I guess. Probably the best Sugimori-style picture I've ever done. :3








An awesome Ghost-type faceless badger called Noperajina. One of my favorites, actually.



If you still want to see the examples that were up here before, I have reduced them to link form below:

Crocoal
Feucrota
Spraylet
Pandive
Tedigrae
Brugid
Endruin
Dyrascal
Dyferal
Dybelial
Unluvd

(I have/will have a lot more information about these, but it doesn't go here because this is not a "this is my region" thread. It's a "look at and **comment on** my pretty pictures" thread. If you really, really want to know you can PM me, I guess. Bah.)

---

Do you want a loverly fakie like these? Of course you do. You know you do. Because your little "welcome to my region threads" are just giant unbroken walls of text without pretty pictures! And that is bad, very bad. Don't worry, though, because I am here to fix it for you! Just follow the rules (no, really, _follow the damn rules_) and maybe I will draw one for you when I have time! Splendiferous!

---RULEZ. read them. They are in tinyfonts because they take up a lot of space, but that doesn't mean they aren't important! *RULE #10 IS NEW, PAY ATTENTION TO IT OR ELSE*---

1. If at any point I get the slightest impression that you haven't read the rules, I will ignore you. The end.

2. If the fakemon you ask me to draw does not belong to you (or you don't otherwise have permission to get it drawn), I will refuse to draw it. If I find out that it isn't yours/you don't have permission after the fact I'm taking it down and contacting the real owner about it.

3. Five requests at a time. I'm dead serious. If you ask for one and my request slots are full I'll ignore you, and you'll have to repost the request again later when a slot has opened up. And no more than one Pokémon at a time. I am not drawing your entire cadre of fake Eeveelutions or every single Pokémon in your region/fangame in one sitting. I have other people's requests, my own artwork and, uh,_ my own life_ to attend to. Request one, wait for me to finish it (and be sure there's another slot open!) and then request the next one.

4. It must be an actual _fakemon._ Not a splice between Houndoom and Arcanine, not a recolored Pikachu, not Ridley from Metroid but you're calling it a Pokémon anyway. It can be an evolution (or *shudder* baby) of an existing Pokémon, or perhaps otherwise related to one, but not like Mudkip's head on Seviper's body or whatever. Even if it technically isn't supposed to be a splice or recolor or whatever, if it doesn't *look* like a unique Pokémon then no. Do not ask me to draw any sort of "baby Kangaskhan" because really that isn't your idea. And I'm not taking requests for anything else (no existing Pokémon, people, dragons, anything else I might've been willing to try otherwise). You missed the boat on that when you ignored my old request thread. Again, if it doesn't meet the requirements I'll ignore you.

5. Describe what you want, and be detailed about it. A picture or sprite or something to use as a reference would be nice. I'm not going to make you fill out a form, but do make sure you give me more information than just "Its name is Bunnylove and it's a purple rabbit!". If I don't have enough information on it, how am I supposed to draw it properly?

5 1/2. I'm not designing it for you, either. If you don't know *most of* what you want then forget about it. It's okay if you say something like "oh, I'm not sure whether it looks better on two legs or four. Surprise me!", but if you only have the vaguest little inkling of an idea in your head and expect me to come up with the rest... no.

6. If you're using this somewhere (in your region thread, for approval in ASB's Dex Registry, anywhere else) I expect credit for the artwork. And if I didn't draw it for you, it doesn't belong to you. If you want to use artwork that I drew for someone else, ask them if it's okay.

7. On that note, DO NOT EFFING STEAL THE IDEAS, mine or those I drew for other people. Not just the artwork, the name, the design, the concept, anything and everything. If I see a sprite of Jackravage in your fangame I will effing kill you. Even if you give credit.

8. Please save the picture to your own computer/server/ImageshackPhotobucketTinypic place, if at all possible.

9. I will attempt to get requests done in a timely manner, but I make no guarantees. I can also refuse any request I like for any reason at any time with no promise of substitutions. And stuff.

**NEW** 10. If you've requested something from me, then you can't request anything else the next time requests are open. So if you request something now and I draw it, when I reopen requests you can't ask for anything; when requests open again after that, however, you can ask again. Give other people a chance for the five slots.
​
---

um oh and I guess I will update this thread with any more fake pokeymans I draw for me? Yeah.

And, before I go, comments and especially criticism are welcome. Very welcome. Really. Please? Seriously there's no point to posting these on a _discussion forum_ if no one _discusses_ anything, so don't make this a huge waste of my time, okay?

Slots (0 remaining)

1 - Mewtwo
2 - Ice tiger
3 - Chewy the Crispy Crunch
4 - Zephyrous Castform
5 - Skymin


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Yay, someone to draw Boochu! He looks like this sprite I drew badly:





I'm working on a better one.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Um. That's... really not any different from a recolored Raichu, which as I said in the rules I would prefer not to draw.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

...Oh... He is Boochu and I loves him! Besides, the ears are different... Oh, wh am I kidding?


----------



## Jewel Espeon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*







My flying type Eevee evo, Volareon. Can you please draw him?


----------



## greategret

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Could you draw a pokemon I currently don't have a name for? It's a hedgehog, but it has durian spikes and its belly is the color of the inside of a durian. I'm not really sure whether it should have a tail that ends in a point, or one that looks like a mace so you can pick.


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

No requests here. I just wanted to say that these are all so awesome. I love how they all seem to have personality... The fire starters are so badass and Burungin's mask really is great. I've fallen in love with Pandive and Osgrave. Their names are awesome and they're definitely the most creatve water-type fakemon I've seen. The whole Tedigrade line is just so adorable and squishy-looking. ^^ Dyferal is awesome, especially the name. what type(s) is/are this line? Jackravage. It is awesome! The name, pose, concept and actual art. Just great. I hope they have a alt. evo. for Buneary and that it looks like this. And I'm a sucker for baby pokemon, so Unluvd. It just caught at my heart. It is so adorable. I love how its blush is beige.


----------



## xkze

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

WATER BEARS

you are awesome


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Jewel Espeon and greategret: I'll see what I can do you for.

BiPolarBear: Thank you! The Dyrascal line is Rock/Dragon, btw.

(more with the Dyferal... I don't get it. Really. What did I _do?_)

Xikaze: YES

WATER BEARS


----------



## Adriane

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Bah. Fabulous. Fabulouuuuus! I'm usually not a fan of Fakémon, but these are just brilliant, Phoenix! Although Tedigrae seems to remind me of a Mecha Squirtle.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Thank you, Mudkip. :)

...all the more reason to redesign the thing. :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Okay, greategret and Jewel Espeon: something like this? Let me know if anything needs to be changed before I finish them. You were still a little vague, greategret, so if you could give a little more detail (about the face, for example) that'd be nice.

ugh all those spikes ):


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

; ; They're so pretty.  Osgrave is my favorite (Gryphen osprey thingie ftw.  I may have to buy a Spraylet.).

I will like to request! :3 can you draw Ralem?  Also I may try to get it approved for ASB, along with it's pre-evo some time in the future, just so you know.

...Flaming goats!


man my picture of Ralem is old ; ;


----------



## Jewel Espeon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Omg Volareon is so pretty! But can you make the tail a little longer? Thanks. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

May I order a fakemon? I'd like a cat like fakemon. It can have short stubby ears, a cute round face and a little nose. I would also like a few short whiskers coming from the nose. The eyes should be a medium shade of blue and make the eyes as cute as you can, this fakemon is supposed to be real cute and make people *aww*. On to the body. Have it medium fatness but I tiny bit more slim. The feet and legs can be the shape normal cats but the legs should have one diamond for each leg. Also on the forehead there should be a diamond as well. The tail is skinny and somewhat longish. On the end it is slightly fatter where another diamond is. I would like it coloured a brown lighter than Eevee's brown. The ends of the paws should be a lighter brown. Thanks.

In less words and description:

-Cat fakemon
-Short, stubby ears
-Little nose
-Round, cute face
-Short whiskers
-Blue, cute eyes
-Not to fat, not to skinny
-Feet and legs like normal cats
-Skinny tail 
-At the end of the tail it is a bit fatter
-At the fat end of the tail there is a diamond
-There are diamonds an everyleg, halfway down
-Coloured a light brown, a bit lighter than Eevee
-End of paws are a lighter brown

I think that is enough description. Maybe your rules weren't that strict...


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

OMG the pokemon in your first post look amazing,I love the raptor line and I wish I could have them in my game, but I can't............ Anyway I have a request, one of the starters fo my new game, his name is Sotter and he was made for me by Tropiking. Can you get him sitting like he is in the sprite please.
Here's a pic:


----------



## greategret

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Wow, it's really similar to what I imagined. But the eyes are beady and the head is a bit pointier. Also, the spikes are kind of on a plate on its back. And it's Grass/Rock, if that helps.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

FMC: Thank you! And yes, _of course_ you want to buy a Spraylet. Everyone needs a Swampert on meth an Osgrave! I'll draw Ralem, sure.

Jewel Espeon: Sure.

EeveeSkitty: All right, I can work with that.

White Wolf: Um, they... aren't raptors? They're dilophosaurs. Thanks anyway, though, and I'll see what I can do about the otter.

greategret: By "on a plate on its back", do you mean arranged kind of like ankylosaur armor? Or what? And do you like the tail the way it is, or do you still want to see what it looks like with the spiked ball on the end?

Aaanyway requests closed until some/all of these are finished.


----------



## greategret

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Yeah, kind of like that. It's like the shell on Grotle, except covering more of the back.The tail's fine the way it is now.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Like this, then?


----------



## greategret

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Yeah, like that.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Aww, I love them all~ And I hope this thread gets the love and attention it deserves :3

I've got a request or two for when you're done with your current ones (and I'm really looking forward to see how they all come out; FMC's should be particularly awesome). 
But yeah; your fakes are awesome stuff and I look forward to following this thread closely :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Danni: Thank you~

Jewel Espeon: Here's Volareon. It was pretty simple, and luckily while I was working with it I figured out a way to get rid of the white fuzzy things. As I said I'd rather not put images directly into the post, but I just want to show it off :P Look, ma, no halos!







FMC: Like this? The eyes aren't as "cute" as they are in your picture, but the large eyes looked awkward at this angle. If you need them larger, though, I can reposition the head so it'll work. And those red things... are they hair, or flames? Is there a reason the ones on the bottom have the orange part while the rest don't? And in your picture, it looks like there's another flame/tuft on Ralem's head; is that what it is, or is that just part of the hair/flames in front of its neck?

The rest are coming along. greategret's will be finished next.

Requests are still closed until I can get the rest of these done, and while I'll do my best to get them done quickly it may take a while because I've got a lot on my plate this month.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

*sputter*  He's awesome, omg, yesss.  

Now to answer questions:

-The red stuff is fire, yes yes.
-I... forgot the orange on the rest xD; oops. but yeah, there should be orange on the rest too.
-the fire is coming from the top of his head. :3

Thank yooou~


----------



## Jewel Espeon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Omg thanks! *hugglomps*


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Wow, Jewel Espeon's Volareon looks great.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Ugh I don't like it but it turned out decent, I guess. Wretched little spikes. Here you go, greategret.

Durian... hedgehog... thing. Yeah.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Hi, I requested Sotter and I don't think you've started it yet and so was wondering if I could switch it out for it's full evolution so that you draw the full evo instead of Sotter?. I'll post a pic as soon as I get it off of my other computer.

EDIT: Here's Aquatter, Sotter's full evo:


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

That's fine, but it'll still be a while before I can start on it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> FMC: Like this?


OMG BEST THING EVER I WANT ONE NAO. 

I'm going to buy one of these at the ASB once they get approved.

Kratos, you're _too_ good at drawing.


----------



## greategret

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Ugh I don't like it but it turned out decent, I guess. Wretched little spikes. Here you go, greategret.
> 
> Durian... hedgehog... thing. Yeah.


Yay! Thank you very much.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Ugh I don't like it but it turned out decent, I guess. Wretched little spikes. Here you go, greategret.
> 
> Durian... hedgehog... thing. Yeah.


Your fakes are AWESOME. They are really well done and are coloured good and everything. What do you use to make them, Photoshop?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Crazy Linoone: Thank you. Eh, I'm still never totally satisfied with them, but I'm working on it and improving, I guess.

EeveeSkitty: Thanks. And yes, I use Photoshop to color/shade them after they've been inked.

greategret: Well, I'm glad _you_ like it. :/ That's what matters. You're welcome. (and thanks/you're welcome to Jewel Espeon, too)


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

I don't see how you can't be satisfied with them, but then again you always want to be better :D


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> That's fine, but it'll still be a while before I can start on it.


That's fine, I'll wait. Also awesome Durian Hedgehog, it looks great


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Those above are amazing


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Osgrave is awsome! Damn, you draw so much better than me... I can't wait for an open spot. Just glaring at the computer, waiting.
EDIT: Oh crap, didn't see the requests closed sign. Ignore me...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Thank you, DarkArmour and Dragon.

I haven't had time to start on anyone else's yet, and I really shouldn't seeing as I'm behind on my novel, but I did procrastinate long enough to finish Ralem for FMC.

I couldn't tell what color the irises were supposed to be, so I went with red. I hope that's all right.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

^ Is as good as all the others. How do you make art obey you? I don't mind waiting really. I have heaps to do anyway.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Awesome Ralem, it looks great, as all yours are, much better than my ones but thanks for the advice in my other thread, it really helped.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

I hope you realize as soon as one spot is empty, thousands of people will post for it. ^W^ Me being one of them. Uh oh...


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Thank you, DarkArmour and Dragon.
> 
> I haven't had time to start on anyone else's yet, and I really shouldn't seeing as I'm behind on my novel, but I did procrastinate long enough to finish Ralem for FMC.
> 
> I couldn't tell what color the irises were supposed to be, so I went with red. I hope that's all right.


*foams at mouth* omg, it's awesome. Thank you sooo muuuuch~


----------



## Spoon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

:D I'm really fond of your designs for Fakémon, especially the water bear line. Will that line have any sort of counterpart to a water bear's ability for supensed animation, or would it make the water bear line too powerful? <3~ I wanted to make a water bear line, and I thought the idea wouldn't be taken. Oh, why does it take until the final stage until that line recieves six legs?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Dragon: I doubt that, (and yes, I know you're exaggerating), but thank you.

FMC: Glad to hear that you like it. :)

Spoon: Thanks. Um, I don't know if they can suspend animation or not. Probably, but I can't imagine it would make them "too powerful" or have any sort of discernable "ingame" use. And I hope I haven't discouraged you from making your own water bear fakes (you can never have too many water bears!); while originality and individuality are nice things, and while I *did* make fun of the number of people who create Lapras evolutions/babies on my dA account, I'm really annoyed by the fact that people seem to think they can't create a Pokémon based on X because "someone else did it first"/"it's taken". I mean, Nintendo has created oodles of generic catlike Pokémon, but people still create those... why is it any different for animals that aren't official Pokémon? Nintendo doesn't own cats any more than I own water bears, so as long as people can put their own properly unique and interesting _spin_ on the animal base then I don't see what the hangup is. [/rant]

Given that most water bears actually have around eight legs, not six, Endruin is still technically inaccurate; I honestly don't care, though, as giving bug Pokémon the right number of legs seems to be against the rules in Pokémonland anyway. :P Nah, it's just because I felt like too many legs would get in the way, and I still wanted to retain some of the "bear" look. Tedigrae would be an even creepier teddy bear thing if it had six limbs, and it isn't supposed to look creepy in the first place D: (ugh must redesign)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

I was able to sketch the last two requests in class today, so here they are for your approval.

EeveeSkitty: here. You never told me what color the diamonds were supposed to be. I also wasn't sure whether you wanted one diamond on each leg or multiple diamonds; I think it looks rather plain as it is, personally, but it's your design so you need to tell me whether you want more or not.

White Wolf: here. The only thing I'm confused about are the little... beige whatsits on Aquatter's back. Are they disks, bulging bands kind of like Houndoom's "exposed ribs", or what? Drawing them was a little awkward, especially since I have no idea what on earth they are supposed to be. (I realize I forgot the whiskers; they'll be there on the final image.)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Woah, they look lovely~ They're especially well done considering you don't have a ref; EeveeSkitty's cat's face is really cute and WhiteWolf's otter-thingy's pose is brilliant; I especially love the hands, feet and face.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

This isn't a request, but try and do either a bipedal Dark/Fire type or a Houndoom evolution.

Also, your work is quite stunning. If I get time I may do sprites for them.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Danni: Thank you. :D

Grimdour: Thanks. Actually, I have an old sketch of a Houndoom evolution someone else requested a long time ago. Not that I'd rehash their picture without their permission, but I'm not opposed to the general idea. Maybe sometime.

Hm... if you really want to sprite them, would you mind terribly doing the Crocoal line? If you wouldn't mind me using them in ASB, that is. I'm flattered either way, anyhow.


----------



## Tropiking

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Hey I love what you did with Aquatter. It looks freaking amazing. As for the half disks one his back you drew them well. I really didn't know what they were when I was spriting them. =) 

As soon as requests are cleared up, I'll have to have you draw another one of my sprites. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I was able to sketch the last two requests in class today, so here they are for your approval.


EeveeSkitty: here. You never told me what color the diamonds were supposed to be. I also wasn't sure whether you wanted one diamond on each leg or multiple diamonds; I think it looks rather plain as it is, personally, but it's your design so you need to tell me whether you want more or not.


> I love it so much~ The diamond should be a violet blueish but more blue, light colours please. The design is perfectly done. It is so awesome it can't be described in words~


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

White Wolf, you've viewed the thread since I last posted but haven't said anything. I am assuming that means you're approving of what Tropiking said and consider that good enough. The next time I'll have enough free time to devote to this is tomorrow during class again, and I'd like to ink it then if I can. I'm going to go ahead if you don't say anything to the contrary.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> White Wolf, you've viewed the thread since I last posted but haven't said anything. I am assuming that means you're approving of what Tropiking said and consider that good enough. The next time I'll have enough free time to devote to this is tomorrow during class again, and I'd like to ink it then if I can. I'm going to go ahead if you don't say anything to the contrary.


YAYZ! Ink-ified!


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Yeah, sure. It looks great and Tropiking knows more about it since he created it. Also it looks great at the moment, can't wait to see it finished. Thanks, again


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

All done, thank god.

Cute cat thing

Aquatter

The more astute observers among you have probably noticed that, with these two pictures, I have finished the request list. The logical conclusion would be that I am going to open requests again, but, sadly, I am not. I'm still freakishly behind on my novel and honestly don't need any more excuses to procrastinate (I just wanted to get these last two out of the way and be done with them), and so chances are that requests will remain closed until December. I *might* reopen them sooner if I can get myself caught up and comfortable, but I make no promises.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

^ O.M.G. That is so cute and nice and matchs the description perfectly. I love it so much~

:D You rock.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Wow!! It looks amazing, thanks. Will I be able to use it somewhere for my game.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

As long as you give credit, I don't see why not.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Thanks, they are simply amazing.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

They are undescribable in words they are too good.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Since I'm caught up with my novel and will presumably have a lot of free time over the Thanksgiving break, I've decided to reopen requests. Only five at a time and one per person per request, as usual, but yeah, they're open. Also remember that, even though I just said I will have a lot of free time, other stuff still currently comes first and so I'm not promising that your requests will be done NAOW or anything.

...The lineart _might_ not be as wonderful as it usually is (or, well, _I_ won't be as happy with it as I usually am, whether you all notice/care or not), though, because either I was stupid and lost my school-supplied artbox with the crazy-awesome and totally sexy pens, or someone else at school was a jackass and _stole_ my artbox with the crazy-awesome and totally sexy pens. I'm leaning more towards the latter because I've looked all over the place and those things cost like 45 bucks and it isn't surprising that someone would want free extras. D< RAWR. So until I can buy another box from the school I will have to use my old pens, which are significantly less sexy (to me, anyway). And that was not important to any of you, especially since I'm sure you won't notice any difference, but I felt like ranting. D<

I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind you that I like criticism. Really. I like it a lot. You can all say that the pictures are lovely and perfect and all that, and it does make me feel all pretty inside, but I'd feel even prettier if you'd help me figure out what's wrong with them. Because the first rule of art is that there is ALWAYS something wrong. I don't care how much you like a picture, there is _something_ wrong with it. I mean, I generally notice most glaring flaws on my own, but that doesn't mean I don't want to hear what other people think!


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

REQUEST GET

So I have some fakes that are pretty sweet and incindentally need art for use in banners and suchforth for Pokemon Amber. If you make it, can we use your art with credit? Like right there on the banner, "art by Kratos Aruion." Yup.

...Anyway, I think one of our fakes that needs some srs love is Pyrsidian, the final evo for our rock starter. I'll give you a sprite:





It's a wolverine with rock armor that spurts fire and other such lovely things. Its "tail" is a cloud of volcanic rocks, split by veins of lava. Its fur is actually obsidian blue-black. Sound okay?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Sounds okay. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Tropiking

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Awesome, requests are open again! Anyway here's the fakemon that I would like done.







The thing around its neck is just kind of like a collar thing. I don't know how describe it better than that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Okay, Tropiking.

As another note, while I don't really care how you credit me if you're just using the image here on TCoD, if you're going to use it elsewhere I'd prefer that the credit be "by Phoenixsong/Kratos Aurion" or something like that, especially if you're not going to add "of TCoD" or whatever. Just to avoid any and all confusion, since Phoenixsong is actually the name I generally use when I can, and it's a lot less common than just taking the name of a popular video game character. So yes, using both names, if you can fit them, is preferred. If not, I'd rather you used just Phoenixsong (or Phoenixkratos, which is also acceptable).


----------



## Ayame

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

I would just like to say that Osgrave is amazing and makes me happy.
I really want a Pokemon that looks like that!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

...I should not be doing this right now

I'm not sure what's going on with Pyrsidian's ears there... they look like they're kind of... tufted or something. Are they?

brb must finish writing dammit


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Can you draw one of the fakemons for my game, all credit will be given to Pheonixsong/Kratos Aurion.
It's name is Ankylotohn, thanks


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

All right, White Wolf, although it's spelled Ph*oe*nixsong, not Ph*eo*nixsong.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Okay, sorry.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Yes, I can get my fake drawn!
...Meh, I'll get back to you when I upload my picture. A bit of info on it though.. Valormence. It's an evo of Salamence(no really) and it's... black. With, er, four feathered wings, and red tips on the wings. 
...Screw this, I'll just upload the picture. x_X
EDIT: Here it is, my epicfail picture! I don't have a scanner, so I had to use a camera. oO Sorry it's blurry. 
Valormence.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> ...I should not be doing this right now
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with Pyrsidian's ears there... they look like they're kind of... tufted or something. Are they?
> 
> brb must finish writing dammit


That is so amazing it's not even funny. Actually it never was funny. It's beautiful. <3333 You make him look so badass.

And uh um the ears are pretty good. Just think bear ears, they're sorta rounded at the tips but they can be fuzzy if you want.


----------



## danvo5

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Sweetness!


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Pyrsidian looks utterly _gorgeous_ <3

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Tropiking: I think he wants to suck your blood.

In my defense, I didn't actually draw this during write-damn-you time. I went to get a flu shot and sketched it in the waiting room. Hooray for shots?

Dragon: Okay, sure.

Twitch: All right. I think I'll probably round them off anyway.

Incidentally, I know Amber's a closed project and all, but would you mind terribly showing me the banners and stuff you guys make with the picture? I'm curious as to what you're going to do with it and how it will turn out. XD If you don't want them floating around until you're closer to a release then you can just PM them to me or something.

danvo5 and Danni: Sankyuu~


----------



## Tropiking

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Wow, that looks amazing. It looks exactly how I imagined. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Yay! I'd rant about how awesome you are, and how awesome your pictures are, but I'm going to school now. I'll put my rant up later. ^_^


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Incidentally, I know Amber's a closed project and all, but would you mind terribly showing me the banners and stuff you guys make with the picture? I'm curious as to what you're going to do with it and how it will turn out. XD If you don't want them floating around until you're closer to a release then you can just PM them to me or something.


Certainly. :3 I probably won't be making the banner, since I'm not so amazing with graphics of that ilk, but we'll probably be using it either in the header for our forums (which already makes use of Pyrsidian as a theme) or in ad banners, or both. Whatever the case, I will notify you.

...I really hate having to say that it's a closed project. :< I wish we could just get to Demo stage and it could stop being "closed"... But, alas.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> ...I should not be doing this right now
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with Pyrsidian's ears there... they look like they're kind of... tufted or something. Are they?
> 
> brb must finish writing dammit


...Oh my god, that is _amazing_. I'm in awe. It... wow, cool. <3

Your art is absolutely stunning, but maybe the lines could be colored to match the Pokemon? I think that might make them look a little bit more realistic.

I might request something sometime in the future. ^^ But for now, keep up the good work! =D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> ...Oh my god, that is _amazing_. I'm in awe. It... wow, cool. <3
> 
> Your art is absolutely stunning, but maybe the lines could be colored to match the Pokemon? I think that might make them look a little bit more realistic.
> 
> I might request something sometime in the future. ^^ But for now, keep up the good work! =D


Thank you.

I've thought about coloring the lineart occasionally, but "realism" or whatever isn't what I'm going for; this is my take on Ken Sugimori's style, and Sugimori lineart is generally black/dark gray.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

More awesomeness! This is too awesome! Every time I look at your art, I feel like fail... But it's so pretty I continue to stare at it anyway.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Umm, I'm assuming that 'Requests Open' means that requests are open.

I would like you to draw a nice Psunkeen. It likes the sun, being a parrot-ish tropical thingy, so maybe you can make the Psunkeen look like he's happy that the sun's out. Or something.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Linoone: D:

You don't fail! I don't like it when people say looking at someone else's art makes them feel inferior. I don't exactly get a kick out of making people feel bad D:

(okay actually I do but not in a situation like this! D:D:D:)

Anyway thank you but I order you to feel better about your artwork. _I_ like it, if that means anything.

Blastoise428: No, "Requests Open" means that requests are closed.

...okay, but I'm a little confused by the picture. Are those wings, or arm things a little like Snorunt or something? And what are the green things on its head? Horns, feathers, etc. And, should I end up drawing it with the wings/arms lifted, is all of its body that speckled yellow or what?

Requests closed again, lalalala.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Sorry, probably should've been more descriptive. *D'oh*

Psunkeen all have distinctive markings AKA speckled yellow on their wings, neck, and belly. And yes, those are wings. The speckly yellow is only where it is represented on the pic, and those things on its head are large feathers that are adapted as ears. 

I would prefer it with the Psunkeen with its wings up, but altogether it's up to you.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

White Wolf: the sketch.

Tropiking: the raptor.

Twitch: the wolverine. (the little roooocks, they were a pain in the aaaass D:)

And Kratos: the oriole and the bull.

The last two are two more of my fakes, Icauriole and Bossorna. They're one region's final early bird and final Grass starter, respectively. Icauriole currently isn't anything too special (I was just wandering around Wikipedia looking for birds you don't see too often as fakes and decided that orioles are really pretty), but Bossorna is really cool. Not only did he turn out more Sugi-esque than the rest, I like the concept a lot: he's based on a bullhorn acacia tree, creatively reinterpreted to be more bull than tree a la the Tedigrae line but with less artisticfail.

...god it took me forever to figure out what I wanted that region's Grass starters to be but when I saw those trees I knew I _had_ to do something with them. Screw the tuataras and the pine martens, dammit, I like hallucinogenic tree cows. _Everyone_ likes hallucinogenic tree cows.

Will start on the other requests soon, hopefully.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Excellent pose of Ankylotohn, very good.
Also, what region/game are you designing the bull tree (excellent idea) and Icauriole for. Just curious and are you making it yourself?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Nothing here is for a game; I don't have the skills/patience to do anything like that on my own, and if it were going to involve all of/only my Pokémon I would rather do it myself. No, they're just for personal little region projects (all of the ones posted so far are from the same region, except for the Tedigrae line which doesn't have a home yet and Unluvd because I hate baby Pokémon and am not going to include any that I feel are unnecessary). I've always liked making up fake generations just for the hell of it. And yes, again, this is something I would much rather do on my own. They're my babies, no one else can touch D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Linoone: D:
> 
> You don't fail! I don't like it when people say looking at someone else's art makes them feel inferior. I don't exactly get a kick out of making people feel bad D:
> 
> (okay actually I do but not in a situation like this! D:D:D:)
> 
> Anyway thank you but I order you to feel better about your artwork. _I_ like it, if that means anything.


Kratos likes my art.... THE Kratos likes my art..... THE GREAT AND MIGHTY _KRATOS AURION_ LIKES MY ART. 

Linoone is immensely flattered. :3


----------



## Tropiking

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Thanks for the raptor it looks amazing. I can't wait to request again but I won't for awhile. Not only to give others a chance to get some of their stuff done but the one that I think would look amazing I think might be a little difficult and I don't want you to get mad with me. =)

Anyway great job with the raptor.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Twitch: the wolverine. (the little roooocks, they were a pain in the aaaass D:)


AHH OH MY GOD IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL T_T

I love your original fakes (the water bear line 'specially) and would you mind horribly if I fansprited them? Your designs need to be pixelated in a srs way. (I mean, only if I can find the time to do 'em, but they're really nifty so it'd be cool. =D)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Hmm, well. I'd appreciate fansprites, certainly, but I think I'd rather you stayed away from the water bear ones... or, well, at least Tedigrae, anyway, for now. I absolutely abhor Tedigrae's design and keep meaning to redo it. Brugid and Endruin have sort of grown on me as they are, I guess, so I guess I just want to redo those designs instead of redesigning them entirely, but Tedigrae... *shudder* No no no, I'd rather not have a sprite of the currently ugly version, if it's all the same to you.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Urgh moving so slowly but _boy_ am I feeling lazy right now.

Ankylotohn is inked and will be colored soon hopefully I think.

Dragon: Something along these lines? I know the wings are feathered but I really didn't feel like drawing the individual feathers right now.

Blastoise428: Here. Also, does Psunkeen have a tail? It looks like it needs some sort of tail.

I was able to buy a new art kit thing though, so now I have more sexy pens to ink stuff with. :D


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

=D Yes!


----------



## wolftamer9

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

when will requests be open?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

^ Be patient like everyone else here. Requests will be Open probably when the Requests are done. And this kind of art takes much longer than sprites or whatever.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Wonderful as always. I never thought about a tail, but it's a good idea. Okay, make it something like the ones on the guys. Only problem: The neck's band needs to be thicker.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

He he, I'm back to say your work is still wonderfully wonder ^_^


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

So zetta slow, so zetta slow.

...dude I have never even played that game but that is fun to say!

Anyway, Ankylotohn for when White Wolf next has access to an internets and so on and so forth.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

I have arrived in NZ and now have a internet for a while but we're going a trip thing around the South Island soon and so won't be on at all.

Anyway, Kratos, I have to say, exceptionally awesome as always. Very well done.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Psunkeen and Valormence, at your service. Not my best work, but I was getting kind of tired of them. Hope you're more satisfied with them than I am. (urgh black/gray is a bitch to shade)

And another one of my own, Ramfere. I'm sure everyone and their dog has created a ram/sheep Flaaffy evolution, but shut up I like mine.

Requests are open again, I guess.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Ahahaha! White wolf, are you going to visit Christchurch?


----------



## PichuK

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Requests open! 
Could you draw this little fantail-thing, please?





It's meant to look more ghost-ish than that, though. >_<
Thanks. :3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

All right, PichuK, sure.

And EeveeSkitty, I would prefer that you not start conversations that have nothing to do with this thread. If you want to ask him about his trip and nothing else, do it elsewhere, please.


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

your drawings are pretty cool :3
could you draw my fire starter for me?
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y37/Pokemongirl-Chan/over 1000 pics/lember.png
(yeah it's some sort of lemur thing)
thanks in advance :D


----------



## Thorne

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Could you draw this for me? It's my own ghost/steel type Pokémon named Banshain. If the picture is a it hard to see I can explain some things: The mouth is supposed to be a "X" and the white parts are supposed to be steel(except the eyes) the lower body is supposed to be a big hollow area, and the arms/head is meant to look like fabric.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

I have a request too, If you don't mind. I'd like you to draw my fakemon, DRAGACTYL. Most of the stuff you'll need to draw it are in the picture, but as for color, It's skin is a navy blue. It's mask~ish thing is a darker shade of navy. It's belly is white, while the inside of the wings are crimson.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Kratos, well done on that Flaaffy evo, I think it looks great.
Since requests are open, I was wondering if you could draw the full evo of my fire starter. I know, you've done a few of mine already but I just wanted to get all three starter evos for a new banner I'm making.
It's name is Plaetrousen, origianally sprited by me but then resprited by Grimdour:





Thanks :)


----------



## wolftamer9

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

could you draw this?:

	
	
		
		
	


	




 I sprited it a while ago, so it's not that great.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Okay. Peegeray, Male Gardevoir, Kai and White Wolf added to the list.

White Wolf, if you wouldn't mind holding off for the next go-around or two so other people have a chance to request things, that would be cool.

Male Gardevoir: what colors is it supposed to have? Or is it just black and steel gray or something?

Sorry, wolftamer, but there are five people in front of you. Maybe next go-round.

Requests closed, et cetera, et cetera.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

=D

=D

OH DAMN YESS~ Valormence is epic win. Thanks!


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

That's fine 
Just didn't know so many people would be requesting, you're getting very popular and there's a reason,
because your art is amazing :)


----------



## Thorne

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Male Gardevoir: what colors is it supposed to have? Or is it just black and steel gray or something?


dark-greyish at most parts except the chains and claws, which should be steel coloured, the eyes should be white.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Fantailmajigger and Lember sketches get!

Will sketch the others as soon as I can, but I'm going to be a little busier on the fakemon front for a while as I've just been recruited as an artist for a fangame.


----------



## PichuK

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

That is amazing. <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Sorry that I haven't had a chance to get started on any other sketches yet, but as I said I've been quite busy.

Peegeray, I'm still waiting for a response from you; I know you've seen the thread since I posted the sketch, so if you don't say anything by tomorrow I am going to take that as an okay to move forward.


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

(sorry for not posting D:)
yep looking pretty good so far, can't wait for the finished picture :)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

*drags feet*

Have been attempting to sketch Dragactyl and Plaetrousen (isn't that name too long to fit in a Pokémon game?), but, ironically enough, they are proving quite difficult to get right. I haven't drawn enough dragons/lizards lately, dammit. Stupid fakemon.

Anyway, Banshain sketch.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> *drags feet*
> 
> Have been attempting to sketch Dragactyl and Plaetrousen (isn't that name too long to fit in a Pokémon game?), but, ironically enough, they are proving quite difficult to get right. I haven't drawn enough dragons/lizards lately, dammit. Stupid fakemon.
> 
> Anyway, Banshain sketch.


*Jawdrop*
You're amazing.


----------



## Black hood

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Heh, cool fake pokemons.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Dragactyl and Plaetrousen sketches, ugh.

I can't do five of these at a time anymore.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Whoa... That looks incredible!


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Amazingly awesome as ever, thanks Kratos :)
If Plaetrousen is too long, what is the letter limit?


----------



## Zeph

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

It's ten characters, White Wolf.

(Wow, is this really my first post here, I've been lurking ever since it began)

Really excellent, Kratos, I love your style. In some places the lineart seems to be a little sloppy, but that's about the only error I can see.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Quick question: Kai, what color are the backs of Dragactyl's wings?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Quick question: Kai, what color are the backs of Dragactyl's wings?


The same as the rest of his body.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Sorry for the long wait.

PichuK: your bird majigger. I tried to make it as "ghostly" as possible; I attempted to imitate something I saw on Giratina's wings. The blue parts aren't shaded because I thought they were glowing or something; if they should be, I can add it in.

Peegeray: your lemur.

Also also another one of mine, Rasqueon. It's a tarasque. Or something. Needs reworking but blah, don't have time for that now.

The other three will come when it kind of isn't Christmas. :O


----------



## PichuK

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

It's great! :D
Yep, you got the tail perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

ah it's awesome thankyou~


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Banshain, Dragactyl and whatever the stegosaurus thing's name is now.

I'm done with all of the current requests, but because I have a lot to do these days I'm not going to reopen them for a little while so I can take a break. When I do reopen them I probably won't be taking five at a time any more, probably only one or two, _maybe_ three.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Okay, my dad just installed my scanner, so I'll retouch a Fakemon I dreamed of one night and scan it and have you draw it because it looks horrible in it's pose plus it's horrible altogether.

On that note, can I reserve?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Uh, I don't know. I'd rather see what someone wants me to draw before agreeing to draw it, so no, no reserves unless I know it's something I'd be interested in.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Banshain


Words can't explain the awesome.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Yes. I am redrawing it because I made it look too anthroey, which is why it looked horrible.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Banshain is amazing. Well done, you are stunning. Congratulations. Shame requests are closed.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Mewtwo said:


> Yes. I am redrawing it because I made it look too anthroey, which is why it looked horrible.


...that has nothing to do with anything I said.


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Stego Poke is incredible, thanks :)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Back, sort of. No, requests are not open again because I still have too much to do.

Belezas

Electric/Flying legendary. And before you say it's "too fat" or whatever, it's based on a draft horse--this kind, specifically. Not all horse Pokémon need look anorexic like Rapidash (seriously, real horses are nowhere near that thin).


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

So it was you taht made Spraylet...I want one on ASB.
Are you going to post Crocoal on ASB too?  I would totally get one.  *fire hyenas for the win*
Sorry that I don't have any requests.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

You aren't supposed to have requests. Requests are closed, as it says in the title.

Thank you, though. And I don't know, I might; it'd be easier if it had a sprite, though.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Nyahaha I has Spraylet before Kratos did Belezas is cool. Want. )= But its' front right(our right) leg is messed up... I think you put the joint too high? And the mane wtf


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Kratos Aurion said:


> You aren't supposed to have requests. Requests are closed, as it says in the title.
> 
> Thank you, though. And I don't know, I might; it'd be easier if it had a sprite, though.


I could totally sprite them whut.

Oh and yes your art is ossum. Clearly. Why don't you post all these stuff on dA? Banshain is so cool. D: And just the _sketches_ are frickin' awesome. Serious jealousy goin' on here.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Dragon said:


> Nyahaha I has Spraylet before Kratos did Belezas is cool. Want. )= But its' front right(our right) leg is messed up... I think you put the joint too high? And the mane wtf


no, seriously, you don't know how obnoxious that is

Which joint is too high? The elbow or the wrist? If anything I'd say that the "wrist" joint (not sure what it's actually called in a horse but whatever) is a little too low.

And what's wtf about the mane? That's how I wanted it to look. It's not supposed to be gorgeous flowing realistic horsehair or anything. I'm afraid "wtf" isn't going to help me "fix" whatever's "wrong" with it.



Whivit said:


> I could totally sprite them whut.
> 
> Oh and yes your art is ossum. Clearly. Why don't you post all these stuff on dA? Banshain is so cool. D: And just the _sketches_ are frickin' awesome. Serious jealousy goin' on here.


If you want. I'm not really in any hurry for anything like that, but it'd be cool.

Eh, it's because a) I keep forgetting I have a dA, b) lazy, c) I work for like one and three quarters fangames and I don't think I should be showing those to people yet and d) I *was* uploading more of mine but I was trying to do something specific and it took a while and so nothing ever got done. I've since decided to screw the stuff I was trying, so I'll probably be uploading more. And more not-Sugi stuff when I have time. I also don't generally upload requests to too many different places, but if I knew that people honestly didn't care I might.

Thank you, though :o nowhere near as jealous as I am shuttup Whivit


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Mmk I'm gonna sprite 'em then because I'm generally bored out of my mind. And they're cool. 

I say you should either - well actually I don't care since I've realized you're posting the stuff here and can just, yaknow, look at it. Here. So yeah screw dA. o_O (But really how do you work for a quarter of a fangame?)

You know I'm jealous-er though seriously, as if you could be jealous at all lol what a joke sdfsd. TEASE. Don't try to defeat my jealousy meter k.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

The elbow is too high, or looks like it. The mane.. never said it had to be, but the part that hangs over the head is really stiffish. It looks like stone, or something solid. Errm. =P


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*



Whivit said:


> Mmk I'm gonna sprite 'em then because I'm generally bored out of my mind. And they're cool.
> 
> I say you should either - well actually I don't care since I've realized you're posting the stuff here and can just, yaknow, look at it. Here. So yeah screw dA. o_O (But really how do you work for a quarter of a fangame?)
> 
> You know I'm jealous-er though seriously, as if you could be jealous at all lol what a joke sdfsd. TEASE. Don't try to defeat my jealousy meter k.


I'm only officially employed by one, but I do semi-regular "freelance" stuff for a few others.

Also like that picture. In your sig. I cannot do that. So shut up.



Dragon said:


> The elbow is too high, or looks like it. The mane.. never said it had to be, but the part that hangs over the head is really stiffish. It looks like stone, or something solid. Errm. =P


No, not really. Horse joints don't fall at the same point they would on a dog or something, which may be what you're confusing it with. A horse would keep the elbow-thing pretty much flush with its chest, as far as I can tell. And again, I didn't want the mane to look flowing, so I really don't know what to tell you other than it isn't a mistake.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Ah, okay. Sorry for bitching then. >_O


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS*

Bah, humbug. Too busy to do a lot of fakemon stuff lately, but there's this new guy:







Posting it directly to test whether or not the outline is messed up--it seems fine in Photoshop, but on another dark-background forum there was white stuff around the upper left. Ugh.

Anyway, this is Noperajina, a Ghost-type faceless badgermajigger. (Okay, okay, technically the mouth is part of the face, but it just looked like it needed a terrifying grin so shut up.) One of my regions needed a three-stage Ghost line (I've drawn the other two but haven't colored them yet), so this happened. It's based on the two Japanese spirits the noppera-bo and the mujina; the two are apparently often confused, but I combined them intentionally. Because faceless badgers with terrifying grins make everything better.

It wanders the dark streets at night, shrouding itself in that ghostly mist and creating the illusion that it is a traveler. People approach it and strike up a conversation, which often continues amiably for several minutes before Noperajina's companion realizes that he/she's been talking to a GIANT FACELESS BADGER ZOMG.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Firstly: Minijina and Bojina, the first two stages in Noperajina's line.

Secondly: Catalcia, second-stage Grass starter that evolves into Bossorna. No, I haven't drawn the actual starter itself yet. It keeps turning out ugly.

Thirdly: Asmodrach, a legendary that belongs to the same "quartet" or whatthehellever Belezas does.

Fourthly: Requests are now open again, so if you want a fake Pokémon a la Kratos then you can ask for one. Just two things--first of all, I am not going to get started on these right away. I have a lot of catching up with other stuff to do first, so it'll be a little while before I make any progress on requested fakes. (Unless, that is, one of you requests an absolutely _fascinating_ idea that I can't resist and I am in Super Ultra Mega Procrastination Mode. Hopefully, though, that won't happen.) So basically you're just "reserving" a spot for whenever I do have time. This is not something I normally do, but I am a jealous sonofabitch and I want some fucking attention, so.

The second thing is that I want to make sure everyone who wants a request gets a chance to ask for one. Therefore, if I have drawn any fakemon for you in this thread, *you cannot request one this go-around*. I don't want another issue like I had with White Wolf where he ended up getting three in a row; it's not that I minded him or the pictures he was asking for, but several other people missed out on spots because of this. Let other people request this time, and then when I've finished with those five you can have another chance and those people whose pics I just finished will have to wait their turn again. In other words, you can't be on my 5-request-list in the front post twice in a row; you can only request something every other go-around at the earliest.

Oh, and make sure you read the rules in the first post before you request anything, please.

I also updated the first post with better-looking examples. They're all elsewhere in this thread so they aren't new (just Bossorna, Burungin, Osgrave, Jackravage, Ramfere and Noperajina), but some of those first examples were just godawful (Crocoal, Tedigrae, Unluvd, I'm looking at _you_) and there were like 15 of them, which is way too many and you all know how I feel about dialup molestation and all that. They're still linked in the first post if for whatever reason you want to see them, though.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

I am going to scan what I've created as soon as I find it. It has a horrible name(Demicat) and it is simple: just a cat with devil wings and a devil tail. Could you draw it, say, in a better pose for me?

I will edit this with drawing.
EDIT: Oh noez. I left it at school because I was showing it off! WHYYYYY?

I wish I could reserve, because by the time I can get on the computer, all the requests will be filled up.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Why do you _have_ to have the scanned picture? Why don't you just describe it as best you can?


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Umm, okay...

Start with a basic cat. Add draconic wings. Make the cat black and make the insides of the wings red(you know, like Charizard has except it's black and red, not orange and blue). The tail is a cat's tail, except it has a triangle at the end (like a devil's or something)

And that's the best I can describe it. Of, and it has red eyes.

I suck at creating Fakemon, I know, but maybe you can make it look awesomer than my drawing...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

I'd really, really rather have more than just "draw a cat with wings and horns". Can't you at least think of a few extra markings to give it? I mean, it's your fake and it can look like whatever you want it to, but *I* would rather draw things with more detail than that.

Whatever, I guess.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

... Wow you are good. I really like the water Griffin looking thing :D all nicely drawn and shaded. 


So are there any spaces left? (Your list says five spaces but I don't know if it's up to date) if so could you draw Dolfinn? Its the dolphin one (Obviously) so just ignore the others floating around. It's phycic/water and the tags on it's dorsal fin are supposed to have markings on them, like seal charm thingies but it's okay if their squiggles :3 
~~~~


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Wow, you're really good.

Anyways, I draw Fakemons, too, but I'm not as good as you. So can you draw a better version of this? Thanks.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Hmm, if possible (And of course if the requests haven't already filled up!), could you draw Speclowd(Yeah, I just drew that really quickly to show vaguely what it looks like)? Much appreciated if you can.

Edit: Oh, hang on, there's something I forgot on that picture - the light blue 'baubles' at the end of its tail are very shiny and reflective.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Hmmmm, more markings? My sister suggested red tiger markings, but that would be eyehurtingly terrible in my opinion. But whatevz. Thanks for drawing it!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Okay, Castform and Chewy. A few questions, though:

Chewy, just to be absolutely clear, it's some sort of armored, grass donkey, right? Are those leaf markings just designs on the armor?

Castform: that should be enough to go on, but I'm not really sure what the sphere in the center of its head is. Is that white puff just a marking, is it an actual cloud...?

In general, actually, even if you are going to post a picture, some written comments about what it is, its types, anything else you can tell me is incredibly helpful. I want to avoid any sort of confusion at all costs. I'll probably go clarify that in the rules later, I don't have time right now.

Only one slot left, btw.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Hmm, okay. The three circles on its head are a sort of helmet/hat type thing really. The lighter one is larger and more prominent, if that makes sense. The cloud marking is just that, a marking, but the head and wings are made of actual cloud. It's also pretty fast, if that helps with the pose or anything. It's Flying/Psychic type.

If this helps with the head thing at all, here's a (very badly drawn) picture of the side of its head.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Yeah, those leaf markings are designs. And it's some sort of armored, grass donkey. Thanks!


----------



## see ya

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

I'd like to make a request because you're awesome. :D

Okay, so a while back I was looking at a page with the old "Poke-God" rumors, and one of their names gave me inspiration: Anthrax. So I drew a sketch of him and it actually turned out pretty good. Sadly, I lost it. I've tried to draw him again, but it keeps turning out wrong, so here I am.

-He's a thin, scraggly, sickly-looking goat with patches where the skin is gone and the bones are revealed. Some areas I can think of right now are his jaw, a patch on one of his front and back legs, and a patch exposing his ribcage. 

-His horns are curled, like a ram's. 

-His tail is long, purely skeletal and tapers down, and on the end is a thick bone-stinger. 

-His eyes are bright red and he has black rectangular pupils, like a goat's. 

-I forgot what color I made his fur, so just go with whatever color you think fits. 

-Obviously, he's a pure Poison type, and I thought of him as a legendary when I came up with him because it's about time we had a Poison legendary, and obviously, he's one of the more "evil" legendaries out there, what being based around disease and all.

Thanks in advance! If there's any more details you need, let me know.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Sure, Skymin. I'm not especially good with skeletal stuff, but it sounds interesting and I'll give it a shot. When, you know, I have time.

Requests closed.


----------



## see ya

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

Yay! :D Thank you much. 

Feel free to sort of stylize the skeletal stuff if you need to. That's what I did.


----------



## wolftamer9

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

could you make a sugimori of this pokemon I made up in class today?


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Requests closed.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

HOLY CRAP I WANT THIS TO LIIIVE~

No seriously. Sorry for the double post, but I had to keep this alive.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: HEY LOOK FAKE POKEYMANS (requests reopened :O )*

It isn't dead. I'm having internet access issues and haven't been able to get to the requests to draw them, and then on top of that I wouldn't be able to upload any of the ones I did manage to finish. I'm going to print off the request descriptions and whatnot now while I have the chance, and I'll work on them as soon as I can, but I make no promises as to when I'll be able to get anything to anyone. Sorry.

And in all honesty, I don't think I'll be able to keep up the five-person request batches anyway. If, after this set, I don't just close the shop down again, I'll have to shrink the number of requests I can take at a time down to one or two. I'm sorry, but with everything else I have going on I really don't have the time or attention span to keep up with this.

Again, I'll get things done as soon as I possibly can, but I don't know when that will be. :/


----------



## Mewtwo

Sorry, Kratos; I just wanted this to live. Didn't know about the details :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...Okay. I really can't keep up with this anymore. I'm just too busy and really can't give my attention to any requests on the side. I'm terribly sorry to leave the five of you waiting for two months and not have anything to give you in return, and if I ever do have spare time for things like this in the future then I'll see if I can get to them then, but I just can't do it now. Sorry. :/


----------



## Zeph

Ah, no worries, it's fine. I can relate with the business thing, although I'd assume you're probably more busy than I, so don't worry about it.


----------



## sankatu

These fake pokeymans are frikin' awesome. I wish I couldm do that...


----------



## see ya

Ah, I know how you feel. I'm busy too. (As you know, got me DQ'd from that match I was totally gonna win in ASB. D:)

But yeah, it's not problem. :D


----------

